# Glitter GREEN...



## snowkei (Jun 3, 2007)

hey ladies~
I seldom use glitter cuz I HATE to remover... 
Remove glitter is a hard work!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










what I use

*[face]*
gorgio armani matte silk #4

*[brow]*
shiseido elixir brow pencil 

*[eye]*
glitter #jewel marine (with EZR)
e/s #black tied
powerpoint #engraved
allcare eye pencil #f207

*[lash]*
ardell lashes #115(upper) & 104(lower)

*[cheek]*
MSF #dark & so ceylon
NARS blush #sertao

*[lip]*
lipglass #precocious
revlon lipgloss #080


----------



## breathless (Jun 3, 2007)

oh wowza!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_



_

 
I love this pic.  The glitter really looks good in the light. 

I used to hate glitter.  Now, I like it but it IS hard to remove.  It gets EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Chelseaa (Jun 3, 2007)

This is amazing! You have amazing skin too. I love the blush


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jun 3, 2007)

this is hot girl!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow, that looks amazing!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 3, 2007)

Umm... WOW!!! That is one HOT look girlie


----------



## User67 (Jun 3, 2007)

That is gorgeous! I love the glitter & the eyelashes are to die for!


----------



## abisshh (Jun 3, 2007)

Amazingggg!!! It´s wonderfull!!!


----------



## wordfreak012 (Jun 3, 2007)

i ADORE your fotd's...and this is just one more incredibly beautiful creation!
LOVE IT!


----------



## badkittekitte (Jun 3, 2007)

i love the make-up and the new do is to die for...i so want to cut my hair short again!!


----------



## Vale (Jun 3, 2007)

WOW! It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## wafflebees (Jun 3, 2007)

that's very dramatic; i love it O_O


----------



## aquarius11 (Jun 3, 2007)

You are drop dead gorgeous!  And your MU skills are PERFECTION!  I love ALL your FOTD's...I'm impressed and inspired by every one of them!


----------



## DevinGirl (Jun 3, 2007)

This is beautiful.  I love it!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 3, 2007)

This looks great!


----------



## Kim. (Jun 3, 2007)

Your makeup is just AMAZING, one of the most talented artists I've ever seen. Just phenominal!


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 3, 2007)

HOTT!!! and I love how the lower falsies are a bit below your lashline, very  creative!!


----------



## Brandi Girl (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow. Very nice. Love the glitter. You are very skilled


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 3, 2007)

*sigh*
HOT. Just. *sigh again*


----------



## iHEARTorange (Jun 3, 2007)

wow. the glitter looks so hot. great job.


----------



## lvgz (Jun 3, 2007)

lovvee it


----------



## astronaut (Jun 3, 2007)

OMG I loveee ittt!!!


----------



## eighmii (Jun 4, 2007)

i thought the first pic was an inspiration pic then i realized it was you! lol... wow!


----------



## amethystangel (Jun 4, 2007)

Man, I wanna be able to do make up as well as you do! You are SoOooo talented!


----------



## fairytale22 (Jun 4, 2007)

This look looks especially hot w/ the hair you have.


----------



## xJUDYx (Jun 4, 2007)

you look HAWT!! again..your application is PERFECTION!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks sweeeeeeeeeeeties!!!<3


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Pei (Jun 4, 2007)

Drama Mama~


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 4, 2007)

Could you explain how did this look. Like did you place black track all over lid than put the glitter down? And what did you use to get the gliter to stay?

Thanks. Love it.


----------



## Edie (Jun 4, 2007)

Wowza! Thats awesome...


----------



## TM26 (Jun 4, 2007)

That looks hot


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 4, 2007)

You are sooooo talented!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great, great job!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 4, 2007)

i totally agree, this look is simply HOT


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 4, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## milamonster (Jun 4, 2007)

i love this look
the green looks great on you!


----------



## Showgirl (Jun 4, 2007)

Hotter than hell!


----------



## ankheera (Jun 4, 2007)

perfect make up!! and gorgeous skin!! wooow!!


----------



## entipy (Jun 4, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## Taj (Jun 4, 2007)

ooo, snowkei, gice us a tutorial ! We want to be HOT like you ! ! !


----------



## Taj (Jun 4, 2007)

oooo snowkei, pls give us a tutorial !  We want to be HOT like you ! !


----------



## snowkei (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TrusyMyEyes* 

 
_Could you explain how did this look. Like did you place black track all over lid than put the glitter down? And what did you use to get the gliter to stay?

Thanks. Love it._

 
first I apply glitter on eye socket (with EZR) and apply BLACK TIED on the end of the eyes.... 
and add some BLACK TIED on the border of the glitter.
wear on 111 false lashes.. 

second I use ENGRAVED to draw lower liner, and add some BLACK TIED on it. 
use ALLCARE eyepencil to draw a inner liner and on the inner coner. finally wear on 104 false lashes


----------



## snowkei (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks everyone!!!love ya!!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 4, 2007)

loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mslips (Jun 4, 2007)

hot hot! cute new cut too!


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 4, 2007)

you are soo creative.  you look like an asian bratz doll!  love the new hair


----------



## aeryss (Jun 4, 2007)

this is absolutely gorgeous, wow!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks!!!^^


----------



## Eyelashwishes (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow! i love this, its gorgeous


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 4, 2007)

HOLEY COW!!! I just peed my pants


----------



## eiukie (Jun 4, 2007)

i love glittering green.


----------



## Eemaan (Jun 4, 2007)

whats EZR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is it like mixing medium to get th eglitter to become adhesive? this looks amazing


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jun 4, 2007)

you are amazing


----------



## Simi (Jun 4, 2007)

Very beautiful......


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jun 4, 2007)

I love, love, love, it! You look so gorgeous!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 4, 2007)

WOW. i love it.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 4, 2007)

Okay this is a 10/10. Snowkei you are a talented artist and so damn gorgeous!


----------



## lacor (Jun 4, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eemaan* 

 
_whats EZR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is it like mixing medium to get th eglitter to become adhesive? this looks amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think EZR is like mixing medium and it can help to apply pigment & glitter well!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it's much more expensive than mixing medium


----------



## snowkei (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## makeup_newbie (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow...I'm not a fan of glitters, but I LIKE this look! Amazing. 

This must be great for parties and such. Great tut!


----------



## Nikkilici0us (Jun 7, 2007)

... I don't even know where to begin with you. lol! everything you do is.. nothing short of amazing. If you are not a makeup artist, you should be. You're def. an inspiration!


----------



## krystalena (Jun 8, 2007)

AWESOME!!! i love it!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 8, 2007)

I love how this looks!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jun 8, 2007)

Hot!!!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 8, 2007)

WOWWWWWW. Snowkie-you just get better and better, this is an incredible look!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jun 9, 2007)

thats like beyond hot


----------



## Eoraptor (Jun 10, 2007)

That looks amazing!  So dramatic!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh wow. I am IN LOVE with this!!!!!!!!


----------



## contrabassoon (Jun 10, 2007)

That looks so good! What did you use to put the glittler on your eyelid?


----------



## pakman (Jun 10, 2007)

wow! this is so pretty!!!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jun 11, 2007)

i cant believe how talented you are!! stunning <3


----------



## kblakes (Jun 12, 2007)

HOT!!!  That is incredible looking.


----------



## im_a_princess (Jun 13, 2007)

thats hot girl!!!!!


----------



## dolceitalia (Jun 13, 2007)

wow! this is amazing ~ i really love the application and everything*


----------



## snowkei (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *contrabassoon* 

 
_That looks so good! What did you use to put the glittler on your eyelid?_

 
I use EZR


----------



## snowkei (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks all


----------



## ms_althani (Jun 14, 2007)

love ittttt


----------



## PitchBlackLady (Jun 14, 2007)

I loooooooooooooooooove your style its so great and special!
But why is your hair gone? :°(
Don't get me wrong, you look great anyway, but I'm addicted to
long hair


----------



## applefrite (Jun 14, 2007)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## PomPoko (Jun 14, 2007)

i love this  - i love the shape and the colour and everything about it ^_^ gooooorgeous!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 14, 2007)

thanks sweets!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 27, 2007)

i love this look! i wish you'd do a tut on it


----------



## jlimj (Oct 19, 2007)

omg, thats stunning. do u have step by step shots so we can all see how it done? many thanks


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 19, 2007)

Amazing, as always.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 19, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 19, 2007)

Love love love this green on you.  Did you cut your hair, I love it.


----------



## frocher (Oct 19, 2007)

This is really gorgeous, but then all your looks are.


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 19, 2007)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## pinkdaisylove (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh that is gorgeous!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Oct 20, 2007)

you are the best.


----------



## Merrybelly (Oct 20, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## snowkei (Oct 20, 2007)

thanks all of u


----------



## ne0ndice (Oct 20, 2007)

Ooh I love the placement of the glitter!  Haha I tell you this everytime for some reason :\


----------



## glamdoll (Oct 20, 2007)

Gosh Snowkei you have amazing skills! I love this look! Your hair too!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Oct 20, 2007)

Your looks always blow me away, fantastic job!


----------



## chazza (Oct 20, 2007)

that's absolutely gorgeous! the lashes are soo dramatic!


----------



## snowkei (Oct 20, 2007)

thanks a lot


----------



## Keysten (Oct 20, 2007)

You look amazing! Loving the new hair


----------



## snowkei (Oct 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Keysten* 

 
_You look amazing! Loving the new hair_

 
it's an old one already!LOL my hair is longer and longer now...already reach the shoulder!


----------



## chrissuen (Oct 21, 2007)

Amazing! My lids are similar to yours, and your fotds always give me so much inspiration!


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 21, 2007)

This is just fabulous!! I love how u did the lower lash, makes ur eyes appear bigger..very clever =)


----------



## Weasel (Oct 21, 2007)

wonderful!
I hope to be as talented as you one day!


----------



## saniyairshad (Oct 21, 2007)

this is sooooo gorgeous, im in awe of ur FOTDs


----------



## Dimplez819 (Oct 22, 2007)

Glitter in Smoky look amazing =o)


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 22, 2007)

Love it!!!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Oct 22, 2007)

this looks beautiful! 
i love the bottom lashes!


----------



## snowkei (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks all <3 love ya


----------



## hey (Oct 22, 2007)

you're amazing tutorials please!


----------



## amanda1210 (Mar 6, 2008)

this look is amazing! Thanks for posting it!


----------

